

Eric Schmidt Projects Kenya As Africa’s Tech Leader - eng101
http://www.ventures-africa.com/2013/01/googles-boss-eric-schmidt-projects-kenya-as-africas-tech-leader/
Eric Schmidt's original Google+ post: https://plus.google.com/+EricSchmidt/posts
======
eng101
Eric Schmidt's original Google+ post:
<https://plus.google.com/+EricSchmidt/posts>

